# $$$$$$$$$?????



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

I know this is a personal and touchy subject..But I just started at a med priced hotel and have more than proven myself. The response from banquet quests are that they know there is a new chef and they better try and keep him/her. Well I just got a raise to 8.75. I went into this knowing there is not alot of money here. But I expected more. I do not have a management position yet and that is my goal. The food I see going out from the line drives me crazy. My position now is soley banquets, and I do them alone. They did tell me to start looking for some bodies to start working under me as the busy season is getting ready to start up. This place is 5 min from my home which is a big plus to me, and I really like all of the people I work with. Believe it or not ...there is no or very little backstabbing or gossiping....I think?????
It's a wonderful place to work, I just need to know what I'm worth..Is there a .com where i can get this info? Thanks..


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi bteer,

Every area of this country is different in regards to pay scales..Every 2 years I network with tri state chefs and HR people and do a pay scale study to make sure we are in line with the trade in our area.We have on occasion had to make adjustments.I would say to you that if you are close to home,enjoy your work and the people and recieve benifits (which should be considered income)you are doing pretty good. Give it some time,do your best and keep an open mind. I believe the cream really does rise to the top
cc


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've looked at a site that did national comparisions. I found it frustrating at best! It said people in my area are making "this" and I wasn't quite making "this". But as I looked extensively around at jobs on line for my field (pastry chef) I find that I'm currently making more than all the listed jobs are posting throughout the country even in positions more demanding then mine. 

Plus, you must factor in what cape chef guidance was. Even if you could make more somewhere else would the amount of money really be worth giving up a place your happy with. 

You can only really learn what your going rate is in YOUR area by applying for jobs in your area. 

Follow?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

well, i look at it like this: i was offered $x.00 AUD increasing to $y.00 AUD.

Not got - not staying.

All i can say is that (to me that is): to me pay represents both acknowledgement of skill and respect of the employer. So then if im not receiving what myself, and my peers, would recognise as a fair and reasonable pay, then i say: get stuffed.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Banqueter~ where are you in Mo...St. Louis? 
I can give you approximate salaries with job discriptions if your interested e-mail me.


----------

